
What's Left for Private Messaging? [video] - DyslexicAtheist
https://media.ccc.de/v/36c3-10565-what_s_left_for_private_messaging
======
aorth
> _This Talk was translated into multiple languages. The files available for
> download contain all languages as separate audio-tracks. Most desktop video
> players allow you to choose between them._

Off topic, but wow that's really impressive. How long has CCC been doing that?

~~~
contradictioned
Several years with help of volunteers. There's also a bunch of people writing
subtitles for the recorded talks; live streams are automatically subtitles
nowadays. Some years ago we would even do manual subtitles for live talks.

------
yellow_lead
I think there's a lot of good decentralized or E2E private messaging apps, but
some of the overlooked features needed going forward are

* chat history

* open source ( _Server too!!!_ )

* destructive messages

I think qTox provides most of these. Still struggling to get my friend group
to use it though.

~~~
lallysingh
I don't see the point of the server being open source unless you're running
your own instance. Otherwise it's a trust honeypot.

